# The "Stake Out"



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice. You will grow to love the front deck. 

More info on the pushpole please....

-T


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

The push pole is awesome! It is not as light as a stiffy hybrid but alot lighter than a fiberglass one.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

First class ride Tico! I know you will have it totally pimped out in no time, its always nice to see your project pics in progress!
Have you gotten any speed readings with the 25 yet?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

With a busted up prop I get 29.8 mph by myself and 28 with my buddy on board. This is an awesome combination!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Very Nice! ...and oh so clean. Congrats on the new addition!

I couldn't help but notice the old school Sony radio!  [smiley=jackson.gif]   Mine won't die...we've been jamming that jewel since '96


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Very Nice! ...and oh so clean. Congrats on the new addition!
> 
> I couldn't help but notice the old school Sony radio!  [smiley=jackson.gif]   Mine won't die...we've been jamming that jewel since '96


I picked it up at a garage sale for 5 bucks. What a bargain!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are some pic's of my new Sea-Dek. Tyler just scanned my front deck and will be sending me the rest of the Sea-Dek. I just ordered a rear pad for the floor also. Check out the new reel pads!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sweeeet  i'm really diggin' the grab bar


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Sweet job on the Sea Deck!


----------

